# Slow Mo



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro playing fetch inside the house in Slow Motion! https://vimeo.com/120477587


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That just made my day - thank you 
His hair has certainly grown and it looks fabulous as he moves.
Beautiful boy.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow!! I've never seen a slow(mo) cockapoo!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That boy is beautiful and I have to say you have the cleanest floor I've ever seen.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha funny, I keep meaning to film mine running in slow mo with the iPhone.
He looks happy in India x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool. His hair has really grown. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Marzi said:


> That just made my day - thank you
> His hair has certainly grown and it looks fabulous as he moves.
> Beautiful boy.



His hair have grown out but will soon get a summer cut. It's not even Mar but we are already seeing 25c days. Summers not too far away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> That boy is beautiful and I have to say you have the cleanest floor I've ever seen.



Wish I could take credit but I have help in keeping them clean . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Haha funny, I keep meaning to film mine running in slow mo with the iPhone.
> He looks happy in India x



One of the reasons of choosing this house was coz I could see Zorro playing with his ball through the length of the house. It will be super useful when it gets too hot to go and play out during the day in summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely film to watch, I have 2 or 3 little video's i would love to put in slow mo but they are on camera/comp not i-anything and i wouldn't have a clue how to do it! actually I can play them in slow mo on the camera but i don't know how to share them like that. Will have to ask the teenager indoors if he can help!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We love seeing zorro & hearing from you out there - please keep plenty of pics of your gorgeous chap posted!! Xx


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

That's awesome!! I absolutely have to figure out how to do this! and your home is gorgeous btw.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loved that!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Zorro, what a handsome young man you are! And wow what a shiny floor and an amazing space to play fetch, whatever the weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

